# Needing advice



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I am looking to add a second train to my setup. Currently the only train I have is the "Silver Moon Express". I would like to add a set that is compatible, with a better power supply and controler. Any thoughts as to quality in currently available train sets would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

Is this one of those Bradford Exchange trainsets?
this one?

http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/49177_wolf-train.html

On30 Scale?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Bradford Exchange train*

It is indeed. Actualy was Hawthorne Village when I bought it. It is On30 scale, runs on HO track. I'm crazy about wolves so i HAD to have it, what can I say?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a nice looking set - I like the Loco - got pics of yours?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Train pics*

I have a few, including one of the RR crossing. How would I post them here?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try this link: How to post pictures [with pictures ]


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

"with a better power supply and controler"


I would recomend a MRC, good stuff.
http://www.modelrectifier.com/index.asp

You can get a MRC from just about any online model train shop at a discounted price. The above is just the manufacturers site.

Is it a DC set or DCC set? just to clarify, 
DC and DCC are not the same.

Hawthorne makes a train set in many different themes.
http://www.bradfordexchange.com/mcategory/villages-and-trains_564/trains.html

"Add a set that is compatible"
Same scale?
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/HOn3-Narrow-Gauge-Model-Trains-s/1951.htm

Some locos here
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/HOn30-Narrow-Gauge-Model-Trains-s/3048.htm


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks gunrunnerjohn, shoulda thought to check myself, duh. Jbsmith, my intent is to expand a layout to include one or more new trains, preferably having to use only one power supply and contoller, in the same scale. If I can squeeze in more room, might consider a smaller scale setup for "distant" train effect.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well those hawthorne villages are the exact same engine over and over. My McDonald's set is the exact same engine and cars just a different paint job. Now Bachmann was contracted out for all them which is why they use Ez-track and power supplies. So if you want compatible track you would have to go with a Bachmann set but this would leave you with the same power supply type so I would recomend getting a nice engine and some nice cars and then a better DC power supply or bight the bullet and buy a DCC set-up and a DCC engine and then install a DCC decoder into the hawthorne.


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

JB~ wish you hadn't posted that link. I might need that Budweiser set. The M&M set is fun too. I've thought of a dentist consist with old Baby Ruth and Snickers billboard cars.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Think I'm gonna go for the civil war armored set and the star trek set - once my budget is released that is  

Thanks for the links


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*DCC setup*

gc53dfgc, I was actualy considering the Bachmann Digital Comander Dlx set for starters. Sure would be nice if everyone used the same track! Has anyone put a decoder with sound into one of the Hawethorne Valley locomotives? Smoke would be a nice touch too.......


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have installed a Sountrax TSU-1000 (the larger one) with a very good sized speaker into a SD40-2 which was very cramped and still runs great so i imagine I could easily instal a Soundtrax or QSI or other into the tender of yours and addign smoke shouldn't be to impossible either.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Well, I broke down and ordered the Digital Comander set. At least the track will work with what I have now, and as far as my knowledge goes, it is DCC?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Is this addicting or what?*

Well, finaly managed to get pics uploaded of the Silver Moon Express, and of my first attempt at a layout with the digital comander. I learned a lot. 4' x 6' is no where near enough, manual switches suck, why noone uses slots 1 and 3 on the digital comander, theres way too much cool stuff in this realm of train stuff. Also, I have another question. When using my DC trains on the DCC track, they make a low buzzing sound even when the speed control is all the way down. Is this normal? Is it harmful? Thanks for all your help. The pics are in my CP album, can't figure out how to put them in here yet!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JohnAP said:


> The pics are in my CP album, can't figure out how to put them in here yet!


See here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595

Quick summary:

Use the Go Advanced tab on the bottom of the normal thread page. Once there, use the paper clip icon to lauch a tool which will allow you to browse to and than upload pictures directly from your computer. That will incorporate the images as little icons directly into your post that we can then click on to see. However, better still ... once you click on one of those icons, it'll open the picture in its own new window. Use Ctrl-C to copy the full URL address to your clipboard, and then use the "little mountain" icon to Ctrl-V past that URL inbetween 'img" tags back in the post. That will have the photo show directly in the post.

Sounds complicated, but you'll quickly get the hang of it.

Syntax for embedding images directly in post:










You can grab a URL for a photo from anywhere ... photobucket, etc.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't run DC trains on a DCC layout. DC trains use DC current while DCC trains use AC and convert it to DC power. You will destroy your engines very quickly running DC on DCC. You need to get someone to add DCC decoders to your engines like me or install them yourself.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Lets try again. Silver Moon Express Loco










Silver Moon Express RR crossing










Silver Moon Express full train










My first layout










My first layout taking fire!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*I think it worked!*

tjcruiser, thanks for the help. gc53dfgc, thanks for the warning. The digital comander has a non-dcc setting (address 10) that your supposed to be able to run your non-dcc trains on, according to the directions.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

John,

I don't think the embedded part was working. I editted your post above to fix the first photo.

Between the [] image tags, you had this (ignore the quotation marks)...

"http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=121&pictureid=1015"

... which is the URL address to the forum page SHOWING the photo in your album ... it's not the address of the photo itself.

I went there, and right-clicked to get properties on the photo itself, and then Ctrl-C copied the URL address OF THE PHOTO to my clipboard. I then Ctrl-V pasted that between image tags. Here's the photo address:

"http://www.modeltrainforum.com/picture.php?albumid=121&pictureid=1015"

That will embed the photo, as per my edit of your post above.

TJ


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Thanks to all*

I think I'm getting the hang of this a little bit. Here's my "Engineers Station"










They snuck in reenforcements under cover of darkness! Yet another question. The digital comander set came with a "track magnet". I'm *** uming this is for magnetic coupling? Nothing is ever mentioned in the book or DVD. More questions to come!


----------

